# Occupations of Haunters



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was listening to some back episodes of Hauntcast earlier, getting up to speed as I'm a new listener. I always find it interesting in the interviews to find out the various occupations of some of our fellow haunters. Sometimes there are the expected and logical occupations such as film industry employees, engineers, welders etc. And sometimes its fascinating to find that many of us work in some unrelated and sometimes very unexpected fields! The important thing is that we all share the love of Halloween.

So I thought it might be intersting if we shared... aside from haunting, what is your "day" job?


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

I worked in a bank for the past 15 years (actually longer, 15 at the last bank I worked) currently staying home, managing our rental property and little bookkeeping for my husbands business


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

karasel said:


> I worked in a bank for the past 15 years (actually longer, 15 at the last bank I worked) currently staying home, managing our rental property and little bookkeeping for my husbands business


Karasel... staying at home would be the best job of all, in my opinion! 

Oh I almost forgot to mention mine! Airline pilot. 

Being gone from home a lot makes it hard sometimes to make progress on halloween projects! But I can guarantee I do a lot of planning and doodling on napkins while I'm gone! My wife used to work in banking for several years also, and now works as the chief financial officer for a non-profit organization. We're debating getting into the rental business ourselves, but I'm a little _frightened_ because I've never done anything like that before!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Full time dad, video game developer, and web designer.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dog trainer and I work part time as a courier for a blood center


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

for over 20 years I have worked at a bakery/factory that makes cream curls(if you have ever seen the 5 pack ones at Walmart, yup, that's us!  ) , steinstras santa claus cookies (sort of a windmill type of cookie), eclairs, cream puffs, turnovers, pie dough, etc,


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Charge nurse in an ER.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

My background is culinary. Certified Chef and eventually Director of R&D for a large restaurant chain. Moved to KC and now a happy housewife. The restaurant business will kill you!


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

I work in IT for a major trucking company


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I own and operate a Mixed Martial Arts gym, a video production business, a travel business that specializes in red-eye bus trips, and two Etsy shops (making/selling jewelry, photography, and other miscellaneous art). When you work for yourself you are always looking for new irons to put in the fire!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

I am a software developer in the Hospitality industry.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

RN at local hospital on the med/surg floor for 14 years.


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

the rental business, you get some good, you get some bad, sometimes I think its more trouble than its worth, I currently have one that got behind on rent and tried moving off without paying, been to court with her 3 times,(because the judge kept wanting to do reviews) got a garnishment on her pay check but its such a small amount that it'll be another year before its paid off, plus I have to refile the garnishment every 6 months that just raises what she owes. Then I have had renters that stayed a few years and never had any problems, you just never know


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Hydro-power rate setter


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

Astronaut. 













....it'll happen!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm a multimedia art director for a software company


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am a Crime Scene Investigator. My job allows me to frequently find inspirations to add to my haunt.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Been in aviation for 25 years. I've been working for Raytheon for about 9 years now. Facility Admin and Planner.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I own a martial arts school. Been doing that for the past 19 years.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I teach special education and autistic children, grades pre-K through 2nd.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Receptionist, pretty boring at times, but I love the company I work for. I'm actually 'working' right now I do a lot of net surfin' but they blocked the fun stuff like facebook, which is killer cause I don't have the net at home at the moment.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm a part time hairstylist and real estate agent. Just got started in the real estate thing. Some days I'm ready to beat my head against a wall...and others I love it. So we'll see where I go from here.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

15+ years Graphic Designer/Art Director working in advertising/marketing.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

20 years as a postal carrier.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Was a Police Officer years ago. Quit for my son after 9/11.
God Bless America


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Sales Manager for Canadian company that manufactures valves for oil/gas sector, been in same business for 15+ years. Husband is an actuation guru with 30+ years!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tell me about it!lol*



Terra said:


> My background is culinary. Certified Chef and eventually Director of R&D for a large restaurant chain. Moved to KC and now a happy housewife. The restaurant business will kill you!



I work at a local Winery as a Banquet server and boy does it take a toll at the end of the day.lol. So I'm a part time sever part time housewife now but I love it!


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Geophysicist in the UXO industry.........


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Rikki said:


> When you work for yourself you are always looking for new irons to put in the fire!


I totally agree. I own 2 of my own businesses. I am a Mary Kay consultant so my makeup skills and the fact that I get my product at half price helps, lol. I also am a Branch Director with Parklane Jewelry. And now I have been given the job of Social Media Expert and dubbed Paula L.P aka the Consumer for Kingwood Asylum, Haunt Force and Brutal Rust. Where it is my job to blog, twit, and chat all day.  I also do the makeup for the models when Special K is playing photographer. I am Special K's right hand gal.

My fiance is in the industrial safety field. He writes the safety procedures, trains them how to do their job safely and then makes sure they are compliant. And now is the CEO, also known as Daddy D.K. aka Fearless Leader, of the 3 above mentioned companies we have started. He runs the day to day operations and is responsible for all our build out, SFX, and props when he isn't staging for Special K. 

His partner, Special K, has a business called DesignByOne. He does web design, photography, marketing, branding, and graphic design for several companies including the 3 we have started. He is our creative genius. 

Scissorhands works as a janitor at his church and goes to college full-time. He is now in charge of running our haunt, costume making, tracking employees, inventorying props and is Daddy D.K.'s right hand guy. 

Skillz is currently unemployed so his time is spent helping with build out, props, and web design. He and his wife (she is a hair dresser and works part time at her church) are in charge of make up effects. They did a killer Freddy, Grudge and Pinhead. Check it out:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/

Together we make a killer team and hope to quit our day jobs by the end of the year with our combined talents.


----------



## Porter (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a Punch Press/Forging machine repairman. I also run various machines used to work on that equipment. I have a tool collection at work that would make anyone smile. I could post pictures apon request.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Porter said:


> I'm a Punch Press/Forging machine repairman. I also run various machines used to work on that equipment. I have a tool collection at work that would make anyone smile. I could post pictures apon request.


Yes please.


----------



## Ulfric (Nov 10, 2010)

*Occupations*

I am a software architect by day, a haunter by night. LOL


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Manufacturing Engineer & Real Estate Agent... 
because one job isn't enough stress☺


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

federal probation officer


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

spinachetr said:


> federal probation officer


Now that is one scary job.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

10+ Years as a security guard .


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have worked in the construction field for the last 20+ years. My Ex and I had our own company and worked on Hospitals and schools. Now I work in the accounting department for a company that buys distressed homes at auction and flips them for profit.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Such an interesting thread to read- a wide variety of careers for sure!

Was a linguist/transcriber for the FedGov for 15 years, desk jockey for them for 5 after that. Been retired for a while now & enjoying something I've always hoped to get paid to do- cooking (I get gigs from a couple of catering friends- absolutely _*love*_ it!).


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm an Executive Chef for a health system. Basically I run the food and nutrition departments in 2 hospitals and one medical building. Sometimes I hate it and want to do something else but a lot of times I love it.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

I was an animal trainer and performer for 15 years. Helped build the largest mixed species animal show company in the world. Trained pretty much anything that had fur or feathers. Retired to train my own creatures...my 5 and 3 year old. Stay at home mom now. I also did a 2 year deal working in a cemetery arranging and overseeing burials. Needed to get away from people...I enjoyed my time in 'the gardens'.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

Ford assembly worker at the Kansas City plant.. building the F150 and Ford Escape


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

I'm an airport maintenance worker, maintain runways, taxiways, mow the airfield, maybe N4niner has seen my work hahahaha. I work at PDX


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Dispatch operator for a company that ships GM parts.*


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Media Specialist for IBM. 

I do graphic design, web design, flash design, educational training, and voice work. It's the best job ever, but every February I have to hold my breath and hope they don't lay me off -- like they have so many other people over the past ten years.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I teach piano and create resources for students & other piano teachers.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Product Design Tech. for a copper wire & cable company for 15 years.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

I am an environmental preservationist for the Smithsonian. I program repair and maintain the systems that keep the environment (air quality, humidity, temperature, light levels) conducive to artifact preservation. Its sort of a glorified AC mechanic, with lots of electronics involved.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I work for a division of Playboy as a Girls of Playboy Golf Manager. I Love it! Totally cliche, but working for Playboy is really like working with family. The people I work with are amazing and loyal. I have been to the Playboy Mansion several times...but truth be told, I love the Haunted Mansion at Disney much better! (shhh..dont tell Hef  )


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm an office manager for a chiropractor. Not very interesting but it definitely has it's perks


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I worked at a Mascot design company, then went into a styrofoam manufacturing place for mini golf zones , then a monument company building real headstones for cemeteries , and now am going to school for Graphic arts and design, All jobs I have had have been art related..


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am retired now, but I did have my own business for 11 years. I was a historical costumer. I created historically accurate costume items that were knit and crocheted and sold the patterns on the Internet on a web site that I also created. I was a walking anachronism, had one foot in the past and another in the present. I also sewed some costumes for local museums that they used in their programs.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hopefully own a future haunted house but im still young, I dont have a job yet


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> I'm an Executive Chef for a health system. Basically I run the food and nutrition departments in 2 hospitals and one medical building. Sometimes I hate it and want to do something else but a lot of times I love it.


Sleepersatty, I know that feeling! I get that at my job, too. And every once in a while I sit back... look out the window... and almost become overwhelmed with joy at the job I have.

Scary1215... enjoy it while it lasts! Being a "kid" is a great job! And since you've been bitten by this bug at an early age, I bet you will someday own your own haunt, if thats what you want to do!

Bootoyou... I thank you for many safe landings at PDX!  You do good work! I've actually admired that job from a distance on many occasions. I'm sure it has its stress, but I could also imagine it being quite relaxing out there mowing away! 

SO MANY ARTISTS ON HERE!!!! I tell my wife that, because my job is so structured (we follow fairly strict procedures, and most airlines don't want their pilots to be TOO creative with their work!) I think haunting has become my creative outlet when I'm home. It is what keeps me balanced, although I'm far from being an "artist" as many of you folks truly are!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

15 years in mortgage lending, title & escrow and real estate


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Makeup artist for MAC cosmetics


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well first and foremost, try to be the best role model and Father I can be! Second is my day job(Booooo!) as an assistant manager at a Paint & Auto Body Shop. Oh well, it pays most bills and keeps my Halloween fetish satisfied! *


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Tragically unemployed.  3 months ago I was an assistant to a real estate broker though.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

I am licensed by the state of Illinois As a grain inspector....I need a new job lol


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been working in a crummy bookstore for the last 4 years.


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

Quality assurance technician for a medical device manufacturer.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been in the IT field for the past 25 years and 5 years as a Chemical Lab Technician prior to that.

My real passions in life are my family and Halloween. Silly family keeps getting in the way.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

The variety of occupations is really interesting.
I work for the U.S. Army as a 3-D animator and conceptual illustrator/designer.
Also freelance on the side - my avatar is one of my paintings...


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Billing Director for large medical group, but here's to hoping that I'll be doing a professional haunt and working for myself some day!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

CADD designer/drafter for a civil engineer firm for the past 30 years (real Job) and a part Professional Fireworks shooter for the past 15 years.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

This is a cool topic. Sorry I'm jumping in so late, now I have to catch up on the past posts. I am a Manufacturing Engineer. I work as a Quality Manager and Manufacturing Engineer for a Pump company.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent 10 years hunting Soviet submarines from Navy P-3C Orion aircraft, spent another ten years training the guys who hunt subs, and have been an Instructional Systems Designer for the next 14 years and counting, developing training materials for everything from fighter pilots to American Express call center personnel.


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

Computer Systems Analyst for the Army & 7 year member of the Air National Guard


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rikki said:


> ..... When you work for yourself you are always looking for new irons to put in the fire!


I hear you there! It'll kill me one of these days.


I own and operate a business manufacturing products from steel. I'm working on launching another company to manufacture parts and components for other businesses. I'm also working on launching an entertainment lighting, and entertainment engineering company.


----------



## Porter (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are the pictures as asked. Enjoy.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

kallie said:


> Receptionist, pretty boring at times, but I love the company I work for. I'm actually 'working' right now I do a lot of net surfin' but they blocked the fun stuff like facebook, which is killer cause I don't have the net at home at the moment.


Same here, receptionist for an HVAC/plumbing company & we too have Facebook/Twitter/etc. blocked, but that's OK by me because I don't have Facebook or a Twitter account.

As long as I can still get to my boards I'm fine.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

I am the general manager of a homemade ice cream store - in fact, our store was named last year by USA Today in their article "Top 51 Ice Cream Parlors" - we were chosen for New York. However, I want to own my own business eventually, and hopefully have a professional haunt some day. But for now, this job allows me a week of vacation at Halloween and it's pretty fun usually.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

IT software support for a major soft drink beverage company. 
You know how people always say to us haunters "you should do this for a living, this is amazing!"? My answer is "No way! It wouldn't be any fun. I am my own client on my own budget designing to my vision on my timetable - why would I want to ruin the perfect job by trying to get paid for it?"


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im a family doctor from Southern ohio.... just started my residency. I'm also a professional wedding and fine art photographer (much more fun). I also teach advanced cadaver anatomy at a local university.

As long as I can remember, Halloween has been my favorite holiday. It brings joy to me like no other time of the year. Now that I'm out of school, and finally making a paycheck, my halloween collection may just turn into a surplus! lol...


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

My day job: working for a major home improvement store. Always score deals on goodies for home and Halloween.


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

I.T for the past 20 years..done it all...development, support, project management, DBA.. yo name it...in financial industry. Loved Halloween....forever.


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am a stay at home mom of 5. I have done foster care, but hubby made me quit because I kept adopting the kids. Once the littlest is off to school I will start fostering again and promise not to adopt any more....fingers crossed behind my back!!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

kimber1 said:


> I am a stay at home mom of 5. I have done foster care, but hubby made me quit because I kept adopting the kids. Once the littlest is off to school I will start fostering again and promise not to adopt any more....fingers crossed behind my back!!


It takes a very special mom to do foster care & persevere in it- so rewarding, so difficult at many times. You are obviously one of those special moms... 

And talk about a full on 24/7 occupation!!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Title is Sr. Tech................translation........maintenance mechanic in the automotive safety field. I have done the mechanic work for about 20 years now.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Full time wife & mom & pet parent. Oh, and the senior billing clerk for a trucking company for the past 11 years. Before that I was in the US Navy for 8 years.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Porter said:


> Here are the pictures as asked. Enjoy.


Awesome! I LOVE big machinery! That's what a 800 ton press? I'm looking at a 125 ton at my place.


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

I work for HomeGoods. We get some cool stuff in for Halloween


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love, love, love Homegoods. So sad I do not live near one!!



fmanswife said:


> I work for HomeGoods. We get some cool stuff in for Halloween


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Retired Navy, for the last 20+ years Forensics.


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Pharmaceutical Sales representative nearly 20 years...


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

This has been an enjoyable thread...because I enjoy gaining insights into what makes haunters "tick". Impressive group! 

I am an architect.


----------



## N4niner206 (Jun 2, 2011)

Forever Haunting said:


> This has been and enjoyable thread...because I enjoy gaining insights into what makes haunters "tick".
> 
> I am an architect.


I agree... it has been very interesting seeing what everyone does in the "daylight" Fascinating bunch of people here from all fields of work!


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

Kimber1 do you have a marshalls or tj maxx near you? it's the same company sometimes they have the same merchandise


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Stay-at-home mom of a 14-year-old daughter and mechanical engineer. Laid off in '09 (for the 5th time) from a part-time gig in the construction industry. I see a number of mechanically-inclined people using haunting as their creative outlet, as I do. Husband has a steady career in banking, thus keeping my Halloween supplies financed!

Fascinating thread! Such a diverse group of people.


----------



## Porter (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is what the tonnage rating of the machines are:

#1 Stress releave crank from pad welding 150 ton
#2 Delivery of 600 ton Niagara crown
#3 Inside gears of Niagara crown
#4 Stack up of Niagara crown
#5 Removal of 600 ton Niagara crown (note that tow motor is rated for 120000 lbs cap with all the counter weights on it, plus put a die on top to go that extra umf)
#5 4000 ton Danly crown
#6 2000 to Clearing press
#8 2200 ton gear install in a Muller Weingarder 

I hope this helps.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I am 2 semesters of school away from being a registered veterinary technician. I LOVE my job and I am grateful I have the opportunity to do what I love  I can't wait until I'm done with school so I can have more time for Halloween stuff though!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm an occupational therapist. I work with kids with autism. It's definitely rewarding.


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

psox16 said:


> I'm an occupational therapist. I work with kids with autism. It's definitely rewarding.



My step-son is (high functioning) autistic, (Asperger's Syndrome). I know how difficult that job can sometimes be. I commend you.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

psox16 said:


> I'm an occupational therapist. I work with kids with autism. It's definitely rewarding.


That's fantastic! I have an autistic daughter (aspergers) and my sister-in-law has an autistic son. Our school district offers some fantastic programs and great people, which I know has helped a great deal.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks! There is a great need for autism programs across the US. At the risk of sounding like a politically correct freak, I've tried to eliminate the word "autistic" from my vocabulary, similar to the word "retarded". Instead, I say child with autism" or "person with a disability", etc. A diagnosis should not be a label. Ok, stepping down from the soapbox.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Until recently, was in tax compliance, as an auditor and analyst. Now, I do web stuff for the agency.... Also a farmer, raising mixed vegetables and herbs, and have been a blacksmith for 19 years (drooling big time over Porter's toys...er, tools)


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

karasel said:


> the rental business, you get some good, you get some bad, sometimes I think its more trouble than its worth, I currently have one that got behind on rent and tried moving off without paying, been to court with her 3 times,(because the judge kept wanting to do reviews) got a garnishment on her pay check but its such a small amount that it'll be another year before its paid off, plus I have to refile the garnishment every 6 months that just raises what she owes. Then I have had renters that stayed a few years and never had any problems, you just never know


My job is also landlord/property manager. And yea sometimes I feel like it's more trouble than it's worth. But only when its not easy. I do love the flexability of it though. I have learned over the years to go with my gut when choosing renters. It rarely fails me


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Registered Nurse....began in 1981....mostly in the ER, but now I have a less physically demanding semi-desk job doing Case Management/utilization review.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Great topic!! By day I am a Criminal Investigator for a felony crimes division and by night & weekends I buy and sell oddities and antiques for extra cash.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I am a preschool teacher. My boyfriend is a platform architect, he works with computers and such.


----------



## pagan (Jan 10, 2010)

Terra said:


> My background is culinary. Certified Chef and eventually Director of R&D for a large restaurant chain.


Terra you are my hero, and not just for the spectacular prop-porn and wonderful tutorials 

I am a PA and recent daddy (medicine/surgery can be a little scary, parenthood terrifies me!)


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Full time engineering student right now. I was an Assembly Tech with my company, and then became a Mechanical Tech running CNC machines, laser cuts, and water jets. Then I got laid off, with a questionable return. At the moment I pursuing spfx, and started making silicone masks under the name of Skinwalker FX. I am starting to find out why so many people just buy masks instead of making them. Alot of time, blood, and tears go into these things. However its my passion, and now I am looking at changing my schooling up after I get my associates in Mech. Eng. and going after spfx. With both degrees I hope I can get a job in a studio, or best case scenario start my own studio.


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am a lawyer. I primarily work with small and medium sized companies that do business with the federal government.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

very interesting thread........ a veterinary\surgery manager for 25 years


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm a retired truck driver, and then city bus driver for 15 years. Now I'm a stay at home husband who cooks, cleans and makes props. lol My husband is a psychologist, so I get live in help.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Scattered Screams said:


> Ford assembly worker at the Kansas City plant.. building the F150 and Ford Escape


I just have to say I love love love my Ford Escape. 2002 with 205000 on her. Never had a problem with her and I just can't bare to let her go.


I was the barn manager at a horse far, for about 6 years . Since we're in the process of moving now I'm the official packer. I would like to get started selling Scentsy when we get settled.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I totally agree, fascinating thread. 

I'm a mom to 3 kids, 10, 7, and 4 and also work at a dental hygienist.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am a Real Estate Agent, - and like all the rest of us - have a second job  My husband and I own a small tool sharpening shop!


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I find this all to be very interesting too. I am the Chief Information Officer for Adam Systems. I have been with Adam for almost 12 years. My background is in Information Technology and Software Development. We developed a dealership management system for automotive and powersports dealerships. 

Like everyone else, my second job is Halloween.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

natascha said:


> I am a Real Estate Agent, - and like all the rest of us - have a second job  My husband and I own a small tool sharpening shop!


It's funny because I joined Weichert a few months ago and the fact that I had another part time job wasn't popular. But i was like unless you have people beating the doors down...I need some steady income!!! What company do you work for


----------



## Dead Todd (May 31, 2011)

I'm an Engineer for Department of Defense, working and living in Germany but supporting all Europe. I have the largest yard haunt in the area. Halloween is really growing... So it's fun sharing with my German friends. The kids have been involved with creating the Screaming Siegelbach 2011 since April.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Stay-at-home mom!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

RN on a med-surg unit


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a horticulturist at a major state college; worked there for 28 years now. I'm in charge of the crew that maintains the performing arts center, so I have access to the props department dumpster (KA-CHING!!). I've had various part-time jobs over the years ranging from K-mart greeter to delivering pizza.



> I teach special education and autistic children, grades pre-K through 2nd.


Bless your heart, Laurie S. I have a severely autistic son.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I used to be a manager for Hertz rent-a-cars fleet maintenace but left to care for my Father who was very sick. He passed away in 2009 and I have been unemployed since. 

So currently I'm a stay at home DAD of 3 ages 15,12,10 not to be forget our 3 cats and 1 dog


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow - quite the variety of occupations on here! =)

I'm a graphic designer for a manufacturing company. I think I may try to revive Halloween a bit this year and suggest a costume contest or something for some employee participation!! =)


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Right out of high school and straight into college - Pathology - all things dead and dismembered; the study of disease; tissue lab; morgue. This will always be my love. I got married and my husband at the time was constantly being transferred. While waiting for Pathology openings at hospitals, I worked in the mortgage industry climbing my way quickly through closing/processing/underwriting and eventually managing the underwriting department.


Once we settled back in Houston, I gained employment at a hospital there and went back to working in pathology. It was at that time that I also opened "Edible Treasures" and satisfied my need for all things confectionery. I had to be at the hospital at 6AM and left at 2PM. That left my afternoons open for baking and candy making. So, so many of my fellow physicians, nurses, techs, etc., were my clientele. In all honesty, I was burning my candle at both ends. Something I don't think I could or would care to do at my age now.

After years working for the hospital, it was purchased by another entity and the new owners wanted me to perform procedures outside of my field of specialty and things my license didn't cover. After all of the years of education and hard work, I refused to take that risk and resigned. My entire reasoning for choosing pathology versus any other field of medicine is because I do not like to cause pain to an individual. I can't draw blood peacefully, I can't perform a biopsy without sweaty palms, but I can dissect an amputated limb, and I can autopsy your body. I'm not hurting anyone. I'm proud of my decision to resign. I wasn't willing to be bullied by people who don't provide hands on medical care and sit in an office looking at the bottom line. The only bottom line they should have been looking at with me is: If it walks and talks, I'm not working on it!


----------



## DamoTheRed (Oct 27, 2009)

Same as N4Niner, I am an airline pilot in the UK. Love the job, but it's as tiring as heck... especially this time of year!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

This might not be surprising...I'm a retired police officer. But 20 years was enough and now I'm able to work from home as a writer with a major, online investment website. Those two statements might not be as mutually exclusive as they first appear. Heh.

Rich


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

> [/Bootoyou... I thank you for many safe landings at PDX!  You do good work! I've actually admired that job from a distance on many occasions. I'm sure it has its stress, but I could also imagine it being quite relaxing out there mowing away!QUOTE]
> 
> N4niner, you got that right, I love mowing, it's so chilled out. One of our operations peeps is a pilot, he took me up last year and I made him land at pdx so I could see what you guys see, what a blast. I envy your job!


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a helpdesk tech for a major health insurance company. I reset passwords and troubleshoot error messages. Rather being working in the haunt industry doing just about anything.


----------



## madickey (Oct 11, 2010)

I split my work time between wrapping baked goods for sale and cleaning the aforementioned bakery after that is done. Lots of time doing relatively mindless work (mopping), giving me plenty of time to dream up new props and costumes.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Medical Device Sales. Father of four girls.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I work for an office and I handle quality assurance and training and development..


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

mystic manor said:


> Medical Device Sales. Father of four girls.


How old? I'm also a father of four girls. Our oldest will turn 15 soon and our youngest just turned 2.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

(mad) scientist at a big pharma company developing new antibiotics.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Montessori teacher!


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

Heehee, it seems like we're all wicked spooks of the night trying to get by like everyone else. xD

No occupation. I may be one of the younger haunters here (if not the youngest, haha). High school student doing odd jobs to get into college at UT Austin. Get back to me in a few years, and I shall be a-shooin' novelist teaching English.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Fun thread!

Currently I work in the film industry, mostly as a set designer/decorator for film, tv and commercials.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I am a Network Admin.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm an engineering student currently. No job as of yet, but I hope to be getting one soon.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Scattered Screams said:


> Ford assembly worker at the Kansas City plant.. building the F150 and Ford Escape


Hey! Another neighbor! We're within spitting distance of the Claycomo plant.

Spent over 10 years as a newspaper reporter/editor for various papers around KC. Now I freelance/work part time and stay home with our baby daughter.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nothing exciting here. Im a dairy manager at a regional grocery chain. Been there 21 years.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

Me, quite useful to my halloween madness really...

Electronics engineer and programmer..

Si


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

Physics major working as a Program Specialist for CYS also a former caseworker.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am a pyrotechnican and a musician. I am also a spooktician hobbiest!

Dan


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

What an interesting group of people on HF! I've been working in IT at a local community college for 20years.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Werq!*

I worked in a few grocey stores, a small factory, then for my Dad in the heating & AC business for 15 of my adult years . For these last 25 years I have owned and created my very own concept of what a haunted house should be, being open for tours of the house almost every night (and Sat. & Sun. afternoons) We will be open in about 30 min.
I try very hard to Not copy other people's things, going for originality (at least I think they are my ideas, pretty much) Playing for startles, humor, laughter after the scare, no gore, no Hollywood monsters, my monsters instead. (Maybe I'm the biggest monster here?)
I work on and in my house nearly every day. I have probably done 95-98% of All the work here over the time I have owned this house, yesterday saw me up on a dormer with a tar bucket.
A tour of my house can be 90 minutes or sometimes longer. It is a haunted, haunted house and has been going back to at least 1925. The hauntings here are not extreme or like any modern movie script but they happen and I try to figure it out.
I have been very fortunate receiving wonderfull free publicity over the years from major magazines, TV shows and newspapers but word-of-mouth is what really makes it keep happening and I value each and every patron as if my life depends upon entertaining them, because it does!
The Ravens Grin Inn hauntedravensgrin.com Mount Carroll, Illinois


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a full-time mama and full-time Nursing & Biology student. I've spent a few years working IT for University of Phoenix and a few years with a mail order rx company. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

I am a Regional Sales Manager


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

We'll i work for Clorox, i work in a Kitty LItter factory and have been there for the last 17 years, i run equipment that packages kitty litter in cartons and bags . I love my job


----------



## The Man (Jun 30, 2010)

I work on F-16 fighter jets for the USAF.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

_


pagan said:



Terra you are my hero, and not just for the spectacular prop-porn and wonderful tutorials 

Click to expand...

_


pagan said:


> Prop-porn... bwaaahaaahaaa. ROFLMAO! LOVE IT, sooo true!!!!!
> 
> I used to be a theme restaurant designer, but I am now (and have been for quite a long time) a full time mom.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Background in abnormal psych, and have worked in a number of psych facilities...now working as an adjunct at a local community college teaching psychology and sociology.

Spookmaster


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a Domestic Engineer...(trying to make the fact I'm Housewife sound interesting) *sighs* yeah it really is that boring.


----------



## Macabree (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a grain and livestock farmer. It provides me with tons of resources for haunts. However, harvest really fuels my creativity, and I have spooked myself walking to the pickup after a late night of picking corn. Signs and Children of the Corn always seem to come to mind...


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a composer and teacher of music, but am still in the midst of my undergrad degree. I also perform regularly in the classical, folk and rock/metal genres. My goal is to get a DMA in music performance or a Ph.D in composition/theory and teach at a uni somewhere.

My other job is as a stable hand at an equestrian center -- primarily mucking stalls, scrubbing water tanks, and assisting in training and show prep.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Scattered Screams said:


> Ford assembly worker at the Kansas City plant.. building the F150 and Ford Escape


Is that the one out of Claycomo? My sister worked there for awhile.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Macabree said:


> I am a grain and livestock farmer. It provides me with tons of resources for haunts. However, harvest really fuels my creativity, and I have spooked myself walking to the pickup after a late night of picking corn. Signs and Children of the Corn always seem to come to mind...


LMAO...I would completely freak myself out the same way if I had your job! 

As it is though, I'm a 911/police dispatcher for the past 15 years and LOVE it!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been a TV camera guy for the past 32 years. Here I'm working on a duckumentary on the dangers of Quack addiction.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

I manage a warehouse for a fence manufacturer and am in the process of earning my teaching degree.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh where to begin????

I am the guy everyone loves to hate!!! I am a Building Inspector, Zoning Officer,
Fire Marshal and also Fire Chief


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

wandererrob said:


> (mad) scientist at a big pharma company developing new antibiotics.


Lord, you guys need any help? I'm looking to leave my current job, which is Research Associate II at a University. I genetically engineer yeast to make them produce bioluminescence when they detect chemical contaminants (either in the lab or the environment).


----------



## buggynutt (Jul 6, 2011)

creepy crawler said:


> Oh where to begin????
> 
> I am the guy everyone loves to hate!!! I am a Building Inspector, Zoning Officer,
> Fire Marshal and also Fire Chief


Im the hater...I do remodeling and construction. I work for my self and its great..I get to make my hrs sleep in if I want. I take the jobs I want to do and over bid the ones I dont want. lol I love it..


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been a quality engineer for the past eleven plus years.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok my turn I guess. I started as an Emt, moved up to Paramedic, and am currently working for chrysler As A crew leader at the stamping plant. I make the dodge and chrysler mini van side aperatures as well as durango and jeep parts.Been with chrysler for 15 years now.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm the Visual Display Artist at Bloomingdales. I have been know to run with scissors and a loaded hot glue gun..........not as glamorous as it sounds.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

jesus - you all have great jobs! 

i am am mere I.T Technician... fixing, building, updating, maintaining pretty much everything in the I.T World


----------



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

Home Designer


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a full time "domestic engineer" here  
have two boys who take up most (ok, ALL) of my time  Fiance loves halloween also, and he is the GM of a business development center.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

So many good jobs but the one I want is a stay at home building crafts for halloween !!! And playing with the grandchildern.

But for right now I am a stylist and half owner of a dance comedy troup.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Man! We obsessed Halloweeners come from all walks of life! I luv that! 
I work in the office of a wine bottle packing company near the Napa Valley. I love my job. 
(But of course I would rather be doing my Halloween thing.) 

p.s. Spider Rider you are hilarious!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I work in a small, locally-owned bakery. I'm pretty much a jack-of-all-trades, doing food prep, cooking, cleaning, waitressing, catering, etc. I like it well enough, but during the busy season it can be exhausting.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a legal compliance officer for county government.

My humble apologies to GiggleFAIRY for calling her Gigglesticks in another thread.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Human Resources Department Recruitment Division, for a Hospital. Also full time super-mom to 2 great kids and super-wife to a police officer. I'm busy, I tell ya!


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

I was a domestic engineer for many years, recently went back to do something simple, so Im working in a hotel , and I am late for halloween cuz im now working! grrrrrrr hubby is also obessed with haloween too he is electrician.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I was a Registered Veterinary Technician for about 12 years, took some time off to stay with the kids, and have recently gone back to work at a little local coffee house for the heck of it. Used to do some costume commissions and such, too but I've taken a hiatus from that.


----------



## spooktown1 (Dec 23, 2010)

For the past 11 years I jave been in the animation industry as a story artist..I am currently working in Los Angeles on q show called Hero 108.

ST1


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

spooktown1 said:


> For the past 11 years I jave been in the animation industry as a story artist..I am currently working in Los Angeles on q show called Hero 108.
> 
> ST1


amazing.... let me join you! haha


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Aide in a nursing home and independent home health aide. Always on the new job hunt


----------



## TheBloodPoolKid (Jul 13, 2011)

Police Officer. Prior to becoming a Police Officer I was (still am) a web developer for 13 years. Also in my spare time I own a Semi-Professional football team.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a Family Child Care Provider, mother of a teenage girl, wife to a chef, and caretaker for my 99 year old grandmother.....in other words, I'm superwoman.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Hey Superwoman!*

Don't ever allow anyone to doubt your status for a second, either!


----------



## mirdc (Aug 23, 2010)

First degree is in anthropology. Then I went to grad school to become a chiropractor -- so I've gone from playing with old bones to playing with (relatively) new ones.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Technology (industrial arts) teacher and contractor.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been in the used car bizz for the last 13 years.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Kind of hard to explain what I do.....I'm in publishing fulfillment. Sort of like 'Judy the time operator's' boss. Simply put...my company processes subscription orders for various magazines.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

DJ and singer for electronic dance music. i get paid to travel the world and perform in clubs. seen China, parts of Africa, all over Europe & Australia...been on every continent actually except Antarctica! but i can't do that forever, so i'm also a student going for Physical Therapy assisting and a BA in Spanish. 

sidenote: ive never seen a country that celebrates Halloween like the U.S. does. my European friends are jealous that we have so many haunted houses to go to during the Halloween season. but they do celebrate "Day of the Dead" in Mexico and that is quite the spectacle. certain areas have these giant skeletons out all year long, like below, which is just a taste of what that festival brings. i wish i could bring one home with me!!!

View attachment 17122


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Insurance Auditor and believe me insurance makes mistakes paying your medical bills all the time. So I will be auditing for a while. It is boring put pays the bills. I put my creativity into Halloween.


----------



## KenDPhil (Apr 2, 2011)

I am in the Air Force, currently deployed to Afghanistan and very much looking forward to being home this Halloween


----------



## Kristoffer (Jul 14, 2011)

I work for Her Majesty's Coroner at Public Mortuaries (Morgue's in the USA) around the UK.


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm a Brit working in banking in USA!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

First career I managed two art galleries in Aspen. The owner embezzled a couple of million from the United Nations and I got out of that racket.

For the last 15 years I have worked as a designer, residential homes and interior architecture. The stress of this caused me to have a heart attack so now I am in school for Kinesiology. I'm going to be a cardio rehab specialist.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

You know I told the wife I was going to play fantasy football for a full time occupation but somehow she didnt think drinking beer for 12 hours straight and eating pizza on the couch would be very good for my heart


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Assistant to the Distrist Attorney General for State Prosecution


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I am a Firefighter/ EMT in Maryland


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Insurance Auditor and believe me insurance makes mistakes paying your medical bills all the time. So I will be auditing for a while. It is boring put pays the bills. I put my creativity into Halloween.


Mistakes in OUR favor???? 




Blumpkin said:


> . . . The stress of this caused me to have a heart attack so now I am in school for Kinesiology. I'm going to be a cardio rehab specialist.


Good for you! As a heart patient for the past 25 years, I sure wish I would have crossed the path of a cardio rehab specialist a time or two! (Or 10 or 20 for that matter!)




KenDPhil said:


> I am in the Air Force, currently deployed to Afghanistan and very much looking forward to being home this Halloween



I'm sure we all here can agree that we can't wait until you come home as well!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Assistant Buyer here for Boy Scouts of America national office. I've been with them for 24 years now. 

I love hearing about everyones occupations. There are some awesome ones for sure!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Accountant - Corporate non-profit


----------



## thefireguy (Oct 1, 2007)

Firefighter Paramedic CA bay area....live by Sacramento


----------



## afearlesshunter (Oct 21, 2010)

I cut peoples grass and trim bushes, cut down trees.... shovel snow, spread stone, plant plants... in short 'landscaping'


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

For the past 28 years I have managed a Long John Silvers Restaurant. Hence the love of Pirates.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

*occupation*

I am a hair dresser, and a special effects make up artist.


----------



## Snake Eyes037 (Feb 28, 2010)

I work as National Major Case Investigator at the corporate level for personal lines automobile insurance carrier. I cover Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Texas, Oklahoma, California, Arizona, New Mexico, and California. Investigations pertain to staged or caused accidents, unlicensed medical providers, patient brokering, agency fraud, theft claims, glass claims, attorney/provider solicitations, runners/cappers/chasers, I could go on here but I think you get my point. 

I started out as claims adjuster and was promoted 13 years ago to Special Investigations Unit. After successful claim denials for fraud and recoveries from Plaintiff Attorney clients and providers office fraudulently billing us for services not rendered and other illegal activities such as paying patients to stage accidents I was then promoted to National Major Case Investigator. 

I'm a father to a one year old Daughter. 

I'm really impressed with all the forum members occupations and parenthood.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm a catholic school teacher for junior high students and a proud mother of a 3 year old boy.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I am a senior account executuve (outside sales) for a national telecommunications carrier.
I am also a proud father to a newborn baby girl and 3.5 yr old son. I am also happily married and working hard to get my wife to share my passion. Nice to know all of you.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

@ Montco Haunt congrats on the Baby girl. Good luck with the wife I have been trying for over years to embrace the darkside. I have succeeded a very tiny bit.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Production Scheduler at a sheet metal blanking plant.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Retired Air Force going to UCF fulltime


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a chef; currently working at a Convention Center. I love my job!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a support worker for homeless young people. I currently do night and weekend shifts at our homeless hostel. I love working with this client group.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I am the mother of 4. 3 of the 4 are in college.I have been a LPN for 20 years working mostly with Geriatrics. Currently unemployed due to Hemiplegic Migraines. One day I may be able to drive again...right now I am working on Halloween props and trying not to go crazy from sitting at home.Oh and I kinda have an animal rescue. We currently have 9 dogs and 6 cats.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Retired Navy Senior Chief Storekeeper (22 years of service) and now the Hazardous Material Director for a Naval Air Station.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I have degrees in anthropolgy and history [American Colonial and Revolution] but for the last 10 years or so I've been self employed as a full time artist with a focus on hot glass art. I make glass beads, pendants and sculptures at the torch and I fuse and slump glass tiles, plates, bowls and jewlery in the kiln. I also work with other media including resin, leather, cloth, metals, paper mache, wood, antler, horn, bone, ivory, plastics, vitreous enamels on copper and silver, foam, metal clay [copper, bronze and silver], and polymer clays. I mostly sell at art fairs, festivals SF conventions, and farmers' markets, but do a little mail order stuff. I fill a niche market making authentic historical reproductions of ancient and medieval glass beads for reenactors and people who collect fake antiquities. I recently started picking up gigs teaching introductory flamework glass and beadmaking workshops. I pick up some extra cash painting table top wargaming figures [mostly Warhammer and Warhammer 40K]on commission and am a buyers' agent for small antiquities [jewlery, coins, small items]. I can put in 18 hour days but it is still the best job i ever had.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Firefighter/EMT - Omaha Fire Department


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Stay at home mom to 5 kids, ages 13, 12, 12, 11, and 7.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Very cool thread. Nice finding out a little something about everyone. This forum really is one big family. I went to college at the age of 31 and got an associates degree in electronics engineering. Took a job working on copiers right after. Been a copier technician for almost ten years now. Been a father a little longer. A thirteen year old daughter and eleven year old son.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

My husband and I own a construction company. But mostly I just answer the phone and do the book keeping. I make candles on the side and sell them.


----------



## Nic (Aug 26, 2011)

I drive a Forklift for ConAgra Foods


----------



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> Dog trainer and I work part time as a courier for a blood center


HAHAHAHA that's a perfect job for a young vampire! I work security at a major Hotel/Casino on the Las Vegas strip (graveyard shift)


----------



## CRPaynton (Sep 13, 2011)

Police officer and Author


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Teresa M said:


> I am a chef; currently working at a Convention Center. I love my job!




Nice to see another culinary professional. I'm an executive chef for a health system here in Philly.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Full time student as well as working with autistic kids for the last decade. Newly added is father to the resume.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a realtor in Ottawa, ON. My hubby who helps out (not always cheerfully! lol) with the set up and resident zombie/vampire/ghost etc is a Director at a large defense industry corporation.

Sheila McLuskey
Re/Max Affiliates Realty Ltd.
Ottawa, ON 

For all your haunted house needs


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I was unemployed when I posted in this thread before... but I got a job 3 months ago!  I'm now a full time receptionist for a real estate company.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

hauntedgraveyard said:


> I am a realtor in Ottawa, ON. My hubby who helps out (not always cheerfully! lol) with the set up and resident zombie/vampire/ghost etc is a Director at a large defense industry corporation.
> 
> Sheila McLuskey
> Re/Max Affiliates Realty Ltd.
> ...


LOVE your realty sign.


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I am a father of three wonderful kids (my brother-in-law's children). To pay the bills, I am a Project Manager in the Construction field in Norfolk, Virginia. Things are slow, but starting to pick. On the side I also carve waterfowl decoys just as my great grandfather, grandfather, father and uncles all did. The last name sells the decoys. One day soon, I plan to open a high end haunt here in SE Virginia. An all inclusive place to visit, party, and play. 

Great thread and thank you to all of you who are in the military (current and past), police, fire and public service careers, even to the fricken building inspector...! 

Boo!
Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Apparently........an avatar copier.......Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I work for the railroad so I have to be nuts to put up with all the abuse. If you know your history you know what the railroad is all about !


----------



## Pumpkin Eater (Sep 23, 2011)

Corporate America. I work for a big airline.....that's all I'm saying.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Mom , wife and halloween freak 24/7.. Job ? Hard-Working Housewife


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I started working at the age of 13 with different vendors at a swap meet. Then working with S.E.D (Severely Emotional Disorder) kids then met my husband who had full custody of his 3 kids who were also S.E.D so I stayed home for I think around 10 years. It was just to hard to work with S.E.D kids and come home to the same thing. Then I went to work for my husbands company as an office clerk for a metal spinning company. My husband is my boss but all is GOOD. Kids all grown up and now besides working I get to have fun time with my 2 Grand Kids ages 20 months and 14 months (that's a job in itself). Cant wait til they are old enough to help me with the Halloween display.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in airline management, have been an airline dork my entire life.

Great to hear there are other aviation folks around here too, and fascinating to hear some of the occupations among the group.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Pumpkin Eater said:


> Corporate America. I work for a big airline.....that's all I'm saying.


Hmmm...DFW...big airline...I wonder who that could be? haha!


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a surgical nurse by day. I would just love to get my hands on some of the equipment we use! I think they would miss is though. And they definitely would know who took it!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

After 10 years of struggeling to get in to acting school by doing various half-crappy productions, i finally got into acting school in my late 20s -and decided, very maturly i think, to drop out after the first year  turns out as much as i thought i wa a big diva, i was a soft kitten compared to the buiness and i decided it wasnt worth the crummy pay and the potential lack of private life. I do however regret i didnt say yes to being in some guys crummy zombie-movie when i wa 18, im pretty sure it would have been a cult hit by now haha..

Im now a qualified socialworker,and i just finished an assigment working as a caseworker for diasabled children ( the boring way, dealing with applications, lawstuff, meetings, paying out help etc) and now im home with all the time in the world to make my plans for my first real halloween, of many to come, and hopefully alo find a job with a little more people contact and less officie hours.


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

> I am in the Air Force, currently deployed to Afghanistan and very much looking forward to being home this Halloween


Welcome to the forum and thank you for doing what you do. I too want you to make it home in time for Halloween!

Mine's pretty easy to guess...


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Electronics Tech / Field Service Tech / Technical Phone Support whichever is needed on any given day for 17 years


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

CRPaynton said:


> Police officer and Author


Cool. whqt have you written?


----------



## CasketRepair (Sep 28, 2009)

I consider haunting as my occupation (read obsession) but I do chemistry for an environmental lab for money.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Journalist. 

<on a side note, I love this thread>


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I own and operate a Mixed Martial Arts gym, a video production business, a travel business that specializes in red-eye bus trips, and two Etsy shops (making/selling jewelry, photography, and other miscellaneous art). When you work for yourself you are always looking for new irons to put in the fire!


*How on earth do you manage to do all of this and still have the energy and time to always be so super sweet and look so super cute I will no longer complain about how much work I have or how tired I am. You are an inspiration girlfriend *


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

I am surprised no one has put this

"I lift things up and put them down..I lift things up and put them down"

Really,I do..hay bales, shovels and forks of horse manure, mower decks, leaf blowers, etc etc. Been working horse farms since 1988. Started on a large Standardbred breeding farm near Gettysburg PA, learned a fair share about broodmare mgmt, which is how I got my current job. Sadly , two yrs after I was hired, Boss woman passed away and Boss man slowly got out of the Paso Fino breeding and showing business. He was diagnosed with Alzheimer's a few yrs ago and I am mainly just keeping the place up. Which is more responsibility than I want,( I wanted to work with horses..now I have no time other than their basic necessities) now dealing with a POA who is a city boy  But I love where I live and try to enjoy it while it lasts.Could be 6 months or 6 yrs. I have worked here 17 yrs and lived on premise for almost 11.


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I am a baker and cake decorator at a major wholesale club. I love the cake decorating part the most.


----------



## Siph0n (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a QA Engineer for an identity protection company in the USA.


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Marine Biologist here I have always wanted to put on an underwater haunt,,, but them the thought of lack of TOTers comes to mind so I do the yard!!


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

Im in the casino industry. I am one of those guys in the suits that stand behind the table games area...


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Web Designer and Graphic Artist.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Currently studying A-levels.

Working seasonal at Halloween as an Scare Actor in a local attraction.

Studying to become a Medical Microbiologist (or Virology, still determining), already planned out my career since I was 13.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been a dental hygienist for 22years now. I am also a mom to a 16yr old boy and a 13yr old girl. I am starting to do some landscaping part time and also baking and candy making (I know... but I brush my teeth


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Im a PRACTICL TRANSPORTATION PHYSICIST. (auto mechanic)


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

I am a software developer / web designer.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i own a resume writing business (which is part time $) and am a full time copy editor. 

i know, youd never believe it from some of my typo's.... LOLOLOL


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

Aircraft Maintenance Engineer....Line at Toronto....I'm the guy that when you are sittting on your plane waiting to depart for your holidays and there are mechanical issues...i either make you upset or make you happy...always striving for happy as well as dispatching a safe and legal aircraft


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Interior designer specializing in space planning. (That just means I'm excellent at things like storing a huge amount of items in a very small space.)


----------



## fieldz60 (Aug 28, 2011)

*job*

Auto detail.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

acfink said:


> I am a Firefighter/ EMT in Maryland


I was beginning to think I was the only firefighter here  nice to see i'm not the only one who dances where the devil walks lol


----------



## Hell House (Oct 6, 2011)

Asst mgr for a popular drug store chain...would like to start my business one of these days and be my own boss


----------



## Hell House (Oct 6, 2011)

I might need some storage suggestions from ya


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hell House said:


> Asst mgr for a popular drug store chain...would like to start my business one of these days and be my own boss


Well just for the record it's not all it's cracked up to be. somedays i just want a job where i know i'm getting paid at the end of the week no matter what happens. On the other hand, when things are going well i wouldn't trade it for anything except maybe a winning powerball ticket.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

ondeko said:


> Well just for the record it's not all it's cracked up to be. somedays i just want a job where i know i'm getting paid at the end of the week no matter what happens. On the other hand, when things are going well i wouldn't trade it for anything except maybe a winning powerball ticket.


Amen to that! I own a tactical gear and small arms training business myself and I also work overseas as a force protection contractor and team medic.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

stick said:


> CADD designer/drafter for a civil engineer firm for the past 30 years (real Job) and a part Professional Fireworks shooter for the past 15 years.


\

Cadd designer/drafter for a civil engineering firm for the past 10 years LOL. You got 20 on me.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Dr. Phibes said:


> \
> 
> Cadd designer/drafter for a civil engineering firm for the past 10 years LOL. You got 20 on me.


Get out, don"t be like me........ Run for you life.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a 2nd grade teacher (who has the day off thanks to Fall Break whooo hooo!)


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

9-1-1 opperator for the benifits and Freelance illustrator for the fun of it. It's amazing how diverse everyone is.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Contractor. we do mainly industrial and commercial and every once in a while some sort of residential. i personally do most of the electrical and plumbing but i can do it all if the boss asks.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Terribletony said:


> Aircraft Maintenance Engineer....Line at Toronto....I'm the guy that when you are sittting on your plane waiting to depart for your holidays and there are mechanical issues...i either make you upset or make you happy...always striving for happy as well as dispatching a safe and legal aircraft


Huah....thanks for working the line....especially in winter! 

AC in YYZ by chance?


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm a graphics/web designer.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

ondeko said:


> Well just for the record it's not all it's cracked up to be. somedays i just want a job where i know i'm getting paid at the end of the week no matter what happens. On the other hand, when things are going well i wouldn't trade it for anything except maybe a winning powerball ticket.


Amen. Being fully self-employed was one of the most rewarding periods of my life, in every way EXCEPT financially...


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Amen. Being fully self-employed was one of the most rewarding periods of my life, in every way EXCEPT financially...


Yep, I'm still not ready to give it up though. I just started another business. I'm nuts...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Amen. Being fully self-employed was one of the most rewarding periods of my life, in every way EXCEPT financially...


You hit that nail right on the head. I'm lucky my wife has stable employment or i'd be flipping burgers or something on top of my glass art.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm an x-ray technologist by day and the asst. manager at an art gallery by night.


----------



## blackdogrdc (Sep 20, 2010)

I am a musician and recording engineer/producer.


----------



## Torqumada286 (Oct 8, 2011)

Paramedic, both by profession and volunteer.

Torqumada


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

microbiologist


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oncology RN for 16 years.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Was a "Furniture Craftsman" at a high end Mfg. plant. 23Yrs. Then one day, our greedy Rat-Bastard owner built a plant in Vietnam where labor costs were 47 Cents an hour. (Hooray for Capitalism) Our work was cut back to the point I could not support my family. I was forced to quit and now work sanitation at a commercial bakery.

Since my former Rat-Bastard employer had our wages frozen for the last Ten years, I am now making MORE $$$ now than in the whole last decade!!!! (BTW...If I sound bitter, I AM!)


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I work at a rally driving school - yes. I play with race cars day in and out.
I'm in marketing, also a part time instructor at the school and a staff photographer as well.

The school is new (just 1 year old) and prior to this gig I spent the last 10 years working for Subaru.

I tend to incorporate some of my cars into our haunt every year! What a blast


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

I am the Sales Manager for an online career site catering to the HVAC, Plumbing, Electrical and Building Maintenance trades. Married for 16 years, 15 and 11 year old daughters. We all love scaring the crap out of people!!!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Unemployed Maintenance Mechanic .............


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been working at a company for the almost 32 years as a machinist. So I am somewhat knowledgeable in mechanics of different things. I have access to various machines including CNC's. My job is team leader and pretty much the main programmer for the CNC's.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well actually pretty boring up to a lot of you, when I lived in California I worked for a bank for 20 years, moved to Joplin Missouri May of 2007 now I working in a small State Farm agents office since Feb 2008 nice change.


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

> I work at a rally driving school - yes. I play with race cars day in and out.


I want that job!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I work for a Title Insurance company, completed 15 years this May..real estate crash has made it touch and go but we are steady right now


----------



## thisain'tmayberry (Jan 25, 2010)

> Unemployed Maintenance Mechanic .............


That sucks! Sorry friend...


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Breadman for SaraLee


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Service Manager for marine electronics repair.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Unemployed, unkempt, and ornery I have both a certificate and an Associate degree (Computer Applications and Graphic Design, respectively), although neither seem to matter... I've still been stuck working retail the majority of the time.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am a cake decorator. Yep...I stand around just decorating cakes, cupcakes and cookies most days. No baking just decorating. 

My education is in early childhood development but after several years being a private nanny for a family then suddenly having them gone (grandama moved in so no need for me) I decided to get away from the education/childcare field.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I was a Flight Attendant for about 12 years, moonlighting as a wedding & Event Planner. HAd a couple kids and flying became too hard on our family schedule. After opening my own event biz so I could work from home, it lead to the creation of a nonprofit 501 c 3 called Wish Upon a Wedding. My true love is volunteer work! I am the Director/Founder. We provide weddings to terminally ill couples, who have expressed getting married as their final Wish in life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

Graphic Designer, putting in another 5-10 and then going it alone. That gets the 3 offspring into or through college, oldest starts PSU in the fall, then I can work as needed and focus on making monsters. ;^):..


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been in local law enforcement for 25 years now, but I want to be a professional haunter when I grow up!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm the big, bad bully who deals with companies who don't pay their bills. That's right - I'm in Credit and Collections. YIKES! Gotta say, though, I've been doing it a while and nothing gets my warped mind turning to thoughts of horror and the macabre than dealing with arrogant clients who argue about paying a $200 bill as much as a $200K one!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Network Security and Networking ...


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

Semi-Pro Football player and Trainer.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Retired from the Navy after 21 years of service and now am the Hazardous Material Director for a Naval Air Station. Prior to moving into the HAZMAT field I had been working for the government as a LEAN/SIx Sigma ASQ Certified Blackbelt.


----------



## Txjoker75 (Jan 12, 2012)

Started as a kid working for local ranchers, building fence, cutting and baleing hay, working livestock ect.. got into construction residential and commerical general contracting, even had my own company for a while. With my mechanical and construction skills I got on with the state at a fish hatchery doing sport fish restoration.....then at work one day a buddy of mine said "Lets join the police academy"......5 years later I have gone from night patrol to day patrol to narcotics to a investigator in the criminal investigation division at the Sheriff Office. I have been blessed with a great wife of 18 years and 3 wonderfull children, a 5 year old boy, two year old boy and a 2 month old girl.

I want to say thanks to all the military, and my brother and sisters in law/fire/ems, stay safe....


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I am currently a stay-home military parent. We are stationed on a small base overseas, so there are not that many job opportunities, here. Waiting in anticipation for word of our next assignment, which should drop near the end of this month. I am also a part-time student(Going for my BA in Math). I am wrapping up a year of being the PTA president, and beginning my tenure as a Self-Defense assistant coach(that's my fun time, lol).


----------



## scareu72 (Jun 3, 2012)

General Manager at Culver's of O'Fallon, IL!


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Glorified Bus Driver.. Also known as an Airline Pilot


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm creative director for a video production and gaming company. Like Don Draper without the smoking and philandering.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I work full-time for a very popular shipping co. i do admin. and QA work. I also work part-time stocking shelves in a grocery store. Then i only hope and dream of owning my own haunt........one day......


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

So great to see a wide variety of haunter occupations out there.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Im a tattoo artist in Albany, GA. 
www.tattoosbystan.com


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

I work alone in a satellite television retailer office (selling DTV). It's nice to have the remote control all to myself and get paid to watch TV. October is my favorite month of course, will all the Halloween specials and the recording capability. 

I also work part time at Sportsman's Warehouse, an outdoorsman's paradise. With the employee discount at the SW, you can't complain working retail! Discounts on camping gear, hunting items, clothes, shoes, etc. It's one way to be able to support my Halloween addiction.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Retired Diesel Mechanic !

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj17/Summit_1/?action=view&current=3600.jpg


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was a beauty advisor for Estee Lauder forever..then I got into merchandising for stores (got to make my own hours. so it was nice) presently I am on a break, I paint and craft alot!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sure mine is buried way back in the teens somewhere. My formal education is in Pathology. I love it! During my marriage, while my ex was climbing the corporate ladder, we transferred quite a bit. The morgue and path labs aren't a high turnover place, so I worked in the mortgage industry when the dead weren't calling. Started out as a receptionist and ended up being the manager of an underwriting department. I flip-flopped between these two areas as need be - either burn out, hospital politics, rate climbs, etc. After my injury last year that sealed the deal on being classified as disabled. Glory days, what to do, what to do!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a resume writer, copy editor, & web content, marketing and SEO 'person'.....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

20 years with the Air Force, 4 with Alternative Education till getting layed off. Went to school and just got my B.S., so now I am a professional job seeker!


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Case manager for college students with disabilities.


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Daycare (I love kids) , professional photographer, published author and Full Time College student training to be a Police Officer (how's that saying go? Jack of all trades master of none? Yep. thats me in a nutshell!)


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Network engineer with an international communications company currently supporting CDMA and LTE networks.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Im a EMT and a mom to 2 grown kids and adopting a 13 year old and 9 year old. I also do reptile rescue.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Different types of retail for a few years after college, then back office operations for an investment firm for almost 7, and most recently SAHM of one DD. I'm considering going back to school to study either anthropology/archaeology OR to become a vet tech. I love dead people's stuff AND live critters, and I'm feeling like a big change is (over)due. I have 2 degrees now-- bachelors' and masters' in marketing--not that I've really "used" them per se 

I used to sew renfaire costumes and boutique-style toddler clothes to sell; handy skill to have when we need new costumes or textiles for the haunt! If my hands settle down (got some inflammatory arthritis going on now), I'll be picking the sewing back up for some mad money.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

11 yrs Professional Baseball Player ... Now Firefighter/Medic


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

stick said:


> Get out, don"t be like me........ Run for you life.


Recently got promoted to Design Technology Specialist, so now I teach employees design software instead of working on projects.


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Recently got out of the US Marines, now I'm a full time college student studying Psychology working odd jobs looking for full time employment. I miss military pay


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

bethene said:


> for over 20 years I have worked at a bakery/factory that makes cream curls(if you have ever seen the 5 pack ones at Walmart, yup, that's us!  ) , steinstras santa claus cookies (sort of a windmill type of cookie), eclairs, cream puffs, turnovers, pie dough, etc,


So do I make my complaints directly to you for my cream horn (that's what we call 'em) obsession? 

I've been in retail for years, decided to go back to school now I'm an esthetician (skin care) and full time mommy to an 8 yr old halloween obsessed little princess.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mechanic"........currently laid off from Navistar/international for good. They moved


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a stay home mom


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pro wrestler of 16 years, and Bouncer/security


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

kingcoop80 said:


> Pro wrestler of 16 years, and Bouncer/security


Sounds cool kingcoop, I used to watch and go to wrestling matches


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Auto -mechanic, handy man, electrician, plumber, tree-trimmer, chauffer (spl?), carpender. Unfortunetly, the only occupation I get Paid to do is forklift driving...Boring! All seriousness, I work for a global company called Sauer Danfoss, we build hydrostatic pumps and motors. So pretty much every construction vehicle, agricultural vehicle on the road (or off the road) we build something that powers it.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Full time daycare provider and part time at Wally world. Love the first one the second one is ok to.


----------



## Bigscary105 (Jul 1, 2012)

I am a police officer currently going on 15 years, and a football referee during the football season.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

3d visualization artist, animator, instructional design project manager, flash developer, general pixel monkey. Wish I could work for myself doing something easy though.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I conduct stock research. Currently in an MBA program so I'll know how to start my own business after I take a few years off from work to have kids.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got my B.A. in Archeaology but have been working in the mortgage business for about 15 years. I like my job as my co-workers are really fun to work with.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Jules17, wanna hook me up with a 15-30year fixed rate loan at 3% of lower??


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Building and facilities mechanic for a generic pharmaceutical company.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

College teacher, small business owner, musician, writer (supernatural/horror and fantasy fiction), and I've just passed my courses for Real Estate agent. College Degree in Business Mgmt.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Field Engineer for a large construction company. Until I found these forums, I never knew the mountains of materials I have access to are worth their weight in gold. Now that I'm in the loop, it is amazing to me what subcontractors throw out.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am a director of software quality. Specifically right now I oversee all of the performance testing where I work. I have been in this job for a couple of years now it is a non profit company, much more relaxing than IBM.


----------



## jenlea81 (Aug 13, 2012)

I recently became a stay at home mom. Before that I did accounting.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

Makeup Artist, currently waiting to find out if i got into school to study Cosmetology as well. Makeup is my main focus, but it would also be nice to have the Cosmo license.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

woopsy.. realized i was logged in under my boyfriends name. darn him logging me out lol. 
so this is actually zombies_everywhere! lol


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd love to be a stay at home Dad..... but I only have cats.


----------



## stageact24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Am a Private Money Lender / Magician.. which means I have lots of free time..


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

My current occupation is college...studying for a Graphic Design degree with a concentration in Animation.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

*@stageact24:* That's pretty cool!


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm an Investigator.  <- my awesome investigator disguise.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

I work in EMS and i also sell tile for a priviate company just to make the money... My wife is a blood lab tech.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Chief Building Engineer for a data center is what I currently do

I have also been an automation and controls tech, a steam\chiller plant mechanic, a computer tech and was a nuclear machinist mate in the Navy (think glorified steam and chiller plant operator) in my spare time i am a wood turner, calligrapher, amateur photographer, I've dabbled in all kinds of artistic mediums


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

As my name suggest, I'm an RN- working in home care- I do specialize in palliative care, ironically


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Professional Bureaucrat for the federal government.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I do inventory control for a local grocery store...


----------



## z0mbieglitter (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm a freelance Special FX and Beauty makeup artist. =] Props and Halloween seem to come hand-in-hand with special effects =]


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I work in a steal fabrication factory and am a freelance contractor/carpenter. As I am a good builder and welder -- you can imagine that my services are called upon every Halloween season from friends.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

I am a graphic artist. I own DeviantScrap.com and design under the name Holliewood Studios. We sell digital image kits that people can use for their art, scrapbooking, invites, banners, etc. We have lots of cool Halloween kits too


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

i"m a IT engineer......(computer engineer)


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Student  
But I hope to become a Doctor when I am older


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm an Ophthalmic Technician working a pair of Retina Specialists


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> i"m a IT engineer......(computer engineer)


IT Engineering Manager. I win in spooky


----------

